# how much more would my 7.5 month old puppy grow?



## hatemzalloum (Dec 11, 2008)

my 7.5 months west german show line puppy weighs 33 kg and is 61.5 cm. was wondering what will he end up? how much more do puppies grow from 7.5 months in terms of height and weight? mind you i can feel his ribs by gliding my hand on his sids..

Thanks in advance


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

as far as i know, he can grow for about 12 months, and will fill out for the next 12 months, this is to say he hasn't reached his adult height or weight yet. as to how much more he will grow or weigh is anyones guess.


----------



## hatemzalloum (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks huntergreen! I am interested to know how much did your dog and others grow after 7.5 months ? I know you can't generalize )


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

My experience has been that usually by 8 months, GSD's are pretty much through getting any taller. But they'll keep filling out for up until they're two years old.

My guess if your guy's about as tall as he's going to get, and he'll wind up weighing 90-95 pounds.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

My male is now 19 months and is currently growing ASTRONOMICALLY right now. He has grown an inch in the last month and has put on 3-4lbs. 

My female Shepherd hit her height at 20 months, hasn't grown since, but did grow 1/2 inch between 18 months and 20 months. She has filled out nicely since 24 months, but was really lean as a young dog.

Gladiator went through an emergency last month and almost died. He lost 5 lbs in 4 days and it took him a week to get it back on. But over the last week I have noticed that he is getting A LOT bigger...


----------



## hatemzalloum (Dec 11, 2008)

an update:- my boy grew to 36 kg and 63 cm in just under 3 weeks at 8 months of age! that means he put on 3kg and 1.5 cm  seems he's gonna be a big boy


----------

